# help, I look like limecat!



## girloflowers (Jun 7, 2007)

I just got a gorgeous new haircut... but i have a problem :/

I have naturally curly hair and this cut requires me to straighten it every single day. The only problem is my hair straighener isn't that great (Fenici.) andafter a few hours, my hair goes curly again and i end up looking like limecat. i really can't afford a new hair straightener though, sicne im totally broke, have no job, and am still in school, saving for a graphics tablet.


















thats how it should look, jus imagine the fringe going psycho and ending up curled right into the forehead., and wavy at the back.

Also, since my hair gel won't work i told my hairdresser what else i had and the only thing i have that's suitable is hair glue! Like for liberty spikes and mohawks. So not only do i look odd, my hair, in parts, feels like cement.

So can you recommend any appropriate hair products to make the back piecey and sort of fragmented without looking too shiny ( like, not hair wax).

thanks guys!

oh and hi, I'm new!


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jun 9, 2007)

I use straightning balm and a blowryer and paddle bush


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you tried blowdrying it first and then straightening? Sometimes that helps my hair stay...


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

LOL at your title....do you mean like my avatar??


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 11, 2007)

why yes yes i do

and i do blow dry it before hand *le sigh*

what kind of straightening balm do you reccomend? i have an average budget, just to state that so you don't write something that's like $100


----------



## Tubachick02 (Jun 11, 2007)

i use  Aveda Universal Styling creme on mine


----------



## jenii (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you ever considered getting your hair permanently straightened? It's what I usually do, but my hair grew out and got cut short, so now I'm just waiting for it to get long again so I have it redone.

I use a CHI straightener in the meantime, though. Works really well, my hair stays straight for a long time without needing any product on it.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 12, 2007)

how much is the permanent straightening on average and will it murder my hair?


----------



## redambition (Jun 12, 2007)

i resommend tresemme silk shine straightener - it's fab and cheap!

i don't know what it's called overseas - but i do know it has a different name.


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2007)

Use a shampoo and conditioner like Panten Pro V Sleek and Shine (any shampoo and conditioner for straightening). Wash and rinse with cool water, then apply a relaxing serum (a creamy textured product that will relax the cuticals) then blowdry with paddle brush straight down and finish with the cool setting.  Your best bet is a shine spray or hairspray and just hold the can down when u spray it. Without straighteners tho, it's not going to look as it should I'm afriad. 

Alternatively you could go for a surf chic look and funk the hair up a bit! Tease it with your finger and make it a little messy bed head like... sometimes rather than fighting the nature of hair it's good to go with it and that way despite the cut being  made with straight hair in mind u can  get the most out of it..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 13, 2007)

alterna hair concrete or bumble and bumble sumo tech
both are matte finish hair pomades that my bf would die without haha! hth


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 13, 2007)

so you use a spray for your hair before flat ironing it?  my hairstylist first used Sexy Soya Want Flat Hair Spray.if (document.title.length < 5){document.title = 'Sexy Hair Concepts Healthy & Sexy Soya Want Flat Hair Spray';}  my hairdresser selects a section that she's going to flat iron, sprays the top and sometimes bottom side lightly then irons.  i noticed that when i tied my hair up and took it down later in the day - no ponytail dents!!!  

i also now use bumble and bumble "does it all styling spray."  dang these sprays can get expensive - the Sexy one is about 5oz, maybe $12.  the bumble & bumble one i have is 10oz, $23.  

i've had friends do the japanese straightening perms - definitely nice smooth hair, but you can't do it subsequent times or else risk damaging the hair.  back in the 80s, i wouls straighten my sister's hair with perm solution we'd purchase from the drugstore - you just have to be patient and comb as the solutions sits on your hair - pain in the butt.  i wouldn't straighten your hair - you got curls so you got options.  sometimes i wished i had curly hair.  my once slightly wavey hair is forever straight now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, what's limecat??

btw, bumble and bumble sumotech is a great matte pomade - i line it to smooth the little baby hairs and the front side if i want it to look smooth.  but since you have a problem with it staying flat due to the curls, i think a spray is the way to go.  and i use to use hairglue to spike up the hair in the back - great stuff for that look but i hate when it gets wet - yucky, gooey hair.  the fiance loves this stuff to spike up his hair now.


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 13, 2007)

my hair's super curly & i straighten it everyday
the only solution i was able to find was kiwi something or other... it looks like a little elmer's glue bottle with a green top
it keeps the moisture out & keeps my hair from going back to amazon


----------

